# Estado do Tempo na Noite de Consoada - Sondagem



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

Criei este tópico como uma espécie de sondagem, para saber como acham que vai estar, o estado do tempo na vossa localidade, na noite de consoada.

E como gostariam que estivesse?

Eu aqui em corroios acho que vai estar tempo frio com céu limpo, mas gostava que estivesse o céu muito nublado e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas fortes e secas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Dez 2008 às 22:48)

Como vai estar, aposto mais no que tu dizes também...

Como gostava que estivesse? Como há uns anos atrás, uma grande trovoada com granizo, chuva e vento à mistura...


----------



## Brunomc (8 Dez 2008 às 22:59)

eu gostava que nevasse durante a noite da consoada e a madrugada do dia 25..assim acordava com tudo branquinho 

eu ainda tenho uma boa recordação..neste caso má

foi há uns bons anos atráz na noite de passagem de ano que estáva uma noite daquelas de muito vento e chuva..o vento andava a volta dos 90km/h e de vez enquando caia uns aguaceiros fortes..

nessa noite ia eu muito bem na minha rua quando me caiu uma apernada de um sobreiro e me entortou o guarda chuva todo..vála tive sorte não me ter aleijado..senão ja tinha a noite de passagem de ano feita...foi só de raspão  grande noite


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 23:12)

Aqui há uma tradição chamada "missa do galo" é uma missa de natal realizada hás 0:00 do dia 24.
Desde que me lembro, nunca houve uma missa do galo com chuva.
O curioso é que já me lembro de chover mesmo até ao inicio da missa, mas depois para.
Um gesto divido de compaixão pelos que rezam a Deus .

Por isso aqui deve estar o costume, frio céu limpo ou nublado e sem chuva .


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2008 às 23:17)

*Dave* disse:


> Aqui há uma tradição chamada "missa do galo" é uma missa de natal realizada hás 0:00 do dia 24.
> Desde que me lembro, nunca houve uma missa do galo com chuva.
> O curioso é que já me lembro de chover mesmo até ao inicio da missa, mas depois para.
> Um gesto divido de compaixão pelos que rezam a Deus .
> ...



Que engraçado* Dave*.
Já por duas situações deixei de ir à missa do Galo por estar a chover, embora na hora da missa, a chuva passasse sempre e eu ficasse sempre com remorsos! 

Este ano acho que vou, quer chova ou não!


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

Aposto numa noite amena e chuvosa.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Dez 2008 às 07:13)

AnDré disse:


> Que engraçado* Dave*.
> Já por duas situações deixei de ir à missa do Galo por estar a chover, embora na hora da missa, a chuva passasse sempre e eu ficasse sempre com remorsos!
> 
> Este ano acho que vou, quer chova ou não!



 Se calhar aqui reza-se mais .

STAY


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2008 às 08:29)

Eu penso que sera uma noite fria e seca


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2008 às 08:30)

Ps Mas com muito calor humano


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2008 às 10:14)

teles disse:


> Ps Mas com muito calor humano



Ora aí está! E com isso que faça todo o frio que tiver que fazer! (É  claro que ainda sonho com um "White Christmas" )


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2008 às 12:33)

Eu cá gostava que na noite de consoada estevesse muito frio e chuva, e claro também gostava que todos passasem essa noite de uma forma muito alegre na companhia dos mais queridos


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

vitamos disse:


> Ora aí está! E com isso que faça todo o frio que tiver que fazer! (É  claro que ainda sonho com um "White Christmas" )



Como vou passar em Lisboa, as hipóteses de nevar são... Digamos que 0,00001%.

Assim sendo, o estado do tempo numa boa noite de consoada para mim, seria de tempo frio com céu estrelado, sem vento e com bastante humidade.
E um aroma a lenha queimada no ar.

E claro, em casa todos quentinhos ao redor da lareira!


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Dez 2008 às 13:46)

Pelo que li aqui o tempo vai estar de sol e com algum frio.Gostaria que estivesse mais a condizer com a época ou seja com chuva e alguma neve.

Na minha aldeia ainda se usa o tronco de Natal a arder na eira...


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2008 às 14:14)

raposo_744 disse:


> Pelo que li aqui o tempo vai estar de sol e com algum frio.Gostaria que estivesse mais a condizer com a época ou seja com chuva e alguma neve.



Neste tópico apenas têm sido apresentados desejos e opiniões, pois ainda é muito cedo para se saber como vai estar a noite de Consoada.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 14:22)

Dan disse:


> Neste tópico apenas têm sido apresentados desejos e opiniões, pois ainda é muito cedo para se saber como vai estar a noite de Consoada.



Exactamente, Dan. 

O objectivo deste tópico é esse e apenas esse. Expôr os desejos e opiniões de cada um de nós.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Dez 2008 às 14:40)

Muita chuva e vento era o meu desejo, nem me importava de passar à luz das velas, já que há mais espaço para o diálogo, um verdadeiro tempo para a família. Mas como devo ser o único a partilhar desta opinião na família, venha a noite de céu limpo e mto fria.


----------



## Turista (9 Dez 2008 às 18:18)

Eu gostava que nevasse... um Natal assim seria diferente... 
Mas como vou passar a Aveiro, provavelmente será um natal com alguma chuva e com a lareira acessa, o que dá sempre bom ambiente.


----------



## olheiro (9 Dez 2008 às 20:07)

jpmartins disse:


> Muita chuva e vento era o meu desejo, nem me importava de passar à luz das velas, já que há mais espaço para o diálogo, um verdadeiro tempo para a família. Mas como devo ser o único a partilhar desta opinião na família, venha a noite de céu limpo e mto fria.



partilho a 100% desta tua visão de um tempo natalício junto ao litoral....

E se pudermos ouvir o bramir do mar... melhor ainda ....ergamos os nossos copos para que possam ser iluminados pela luz trèmula das velas...um bom bacalhau, um tinto escorreito, histórias sem fim  e viva o Natal....


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2008 às 21:39)

Bom bom era um natal branquinho

Mas já que e pouco provavel ao menos que seja frio e seco

Nesta noite passasse muito tempo fora de casa por aqui e com  não dá jeito


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Dez 2008 às 01:38)

olheiro disse:


> ...ergamos os nossos copos para que possam ser iluminados pela luz trèmula das velas...um bom bacalhau, um tinto escorreito, histórias sem fim  e viva o Natal....



Às nossas Latitudes, só nos resta  ter esperança no tinto escorreito e no bom bacalhau.
Cenários brancos ? Lá vem um de vez em quando.
Frentes activas associadas a depressões vigorosas perto de nós?
Lá vem uma de vez em quando.
O tempo lá fora?
Seria bom que tivéssemos a uns graus de latitude  mais a norte e menos expostos a este vasto temperado oceano adjacente.
Assim sendo ,só espero mesmo um escorreito bacalhau e um bom tinto.
Ups , o tinto já está a fazer efeito.Ao contrário...
Não faz mal. Esta combinação goza da propriedade comutativa...


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2008 às 09:46)

nimboestrato disse:


> Às nossas Latitudes, só nos resta  ter esperança no tinto escorreito e no bom bacalhau.
> .



E assim até se esquece a neve... mesmo sem cenários brancos, com estes manjares... não teremos nós um dos melhores Natais da Europa? (Da europa? Do mundo...)


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2008 às 15:42)

vitamos disse:


> E assim até se esquece a neve... mesmo sem cenários brancos, com estes manjares... não teremos nós um dos melhores Natais da Europa? (Da europa? Do mundo...)



Sem duvida

Vou passar o Natal à Lourinhã (Oeste) e não fico à espera de nada de especial....


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Dez 2008 às 11:55)

E o pior dos cenários parece vir a concretizar-se:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

O AA que chegará a 18/19 ,ao que tudo indica, vem para ficar.
Com algumas diferenças entre os principais modelos mas no essencial
"abram alas que ele aí vem".
Assim , o cenário de um Natal com algum frio mas solarengo ganha cada vez mais consistência.
Haja bacalhau e um tinto a preceito.


----------



## Almeida (13 Dez 2008 às 12:10)

Um Branco Natal era um desejo meu ( e de muita gente xD )

*something differerent


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

o que eu gostaria era de um Natal á "americana" com neve para todos, seria uma bela prenda de Natal para todos nós "meteolouco" Mas como o Pai Natal e principalmente o S.Pedro não gostam la muito de nós vamos levar com um belo AA em cima....o que nunca aconteceu nos anos anteriores não é verdade?? NOT é o chamado "vira o disco e toca o mesmo"...enfim


----------



## Turista (13 Dez 2008 às 23:50)

Natal com AA é que não...


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 07:10)

Devido ao problema técnico aqui referido, alguns dos posts que foi possível recuperar via caches


----------

